# Surf rod?



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about building a surf rod. Has anyone ever used the gator blank pomp-surf light 13? Are they any good? Will be using it as a bait rod. This will be my first build so I don't really want to drop a lot of cash on it and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't, but the specifications look really good for around here. I like one-piece rods, but at 13' wouldn't work for me. Are you going conventional or spinning reel? 

Let me know if I can help. I've built a number of surf rods and would be glad to share what I know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you say one-piece 13ft? I've got to own one now


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pompano Joe said:


> I haven't, but the specifications look really good for around here. I like one-piece rods, but at 13' wouldn't work for me. Are you going conventional or spinning reel?
> 
> Let me know if I can help. I've built a number of surf rods and would be glad to share what I know.


 Thanks alot man I'm sure I'll have questions! I'm still in the research stage of this project.lol I'm going with spinning and I'm not sure on the number of guides or type? Placement? I've also herd of folks cutting blanks too? I was thinking 13ft was a little long. Could I cut maybe like 6in to a foot off the butt end of the blank? Also is there a store around here that sells rod building materials? It would be nice to see some of the components in person rather than on the web. I've built a rod lathe and repaired a few of my rods (replaced guides and reel seats) so I know the basics.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

How does one transport a 13' 1 piece?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

"Also is there a store around here that sells rod building materials?" 

The Rod Room in Orange Beach has a good selection of components. MudHole has stuff on you tube about eye number and placement. Lot's of resources on-line. 

"Did you say one-piece 13ft? I've got to own one now"

The blank is under $100 @ MudHole, Chris!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an account at Kathy's, I can get her to order me one. I read somewhere that they make an 11'6" model as well. I'd love to try one out if they are as light as they say.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I have an account at Kathy's, I can get her to order me one. I read somewhere that they make an 11'6" model as well. I'd love to try one out if they are as light as they say.


You and me both! I haven't been able to find the 11'6'' though. I was thinking about getting the 13 and cutting it down if it was possible? I'm gonna call mud hole today to see if I could cut them. Also "kathy's"? where is this?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys let me know how they turn out. There are a lot of message board threads out there with information on these.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I get the lighter 13', I will cut it down to 11'6"-12' depending on the how the action transcends through the butt section.

I should've been more clear. The Rod Room in Orange Beach is owned by Kathy Kruse.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ha! So I just got off the phone with mud hole... Defiantly wont be having a 13 ft one piece rod! Shipping alone was $163.75! I'm gonna call the rod room and see what they can do.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

shipping is your enemy
..................over 9 ft and the shipping makes it unaffordable

you could go 2 piece 

if 1 piece is what you must have there may be some ps 100 seekers out there,,,,,,10 ft

otherwise go 2 piece or glue a 2 piece together

if all that doesnt work out st croix has some tough blanks


----------

